# Replacement theology



## Somerset (May 8, 2013)

Is replacement theology just another name for covenant theology - but used by dispensationalists in a not very positive way?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 8, 2013)

Even though I have seen it used when discussing covenantalism in the proper manner, I would not use the phrase as a synonym for covenantalism. When I usually see it being used negatively by dispensationalists who want to keep a distinction between covenantalism and Israel. "Covenantalists have taken the promises made to Israel!" Sigh.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 8, 2013)

In my experience, it is more often a slur used by dispensationalists to focus on the key hermeneutical issue of the meaning of Israel. In dispensationalism, Israel always means literal, ethnic Israel, and is never to be confused with the church. Any system (e.g., amillennialism) that sees the church as fulfilling, continuing, or in any way effacing this absolute distinction is dismissed as "replacement" theology.

Some orthodox Jews, sophisticated enough in the nuances of theology, will also see Reformed theology as professing a "replacement" theology. On a few of my Israel trips, I have had theological conversations with a couple of Canadian orthodox Jews in the Jewish Quarter. They appreciate dispensationalists for allowing Israel to have their "own track" in God's plan, but rail against the "replacement theology" of the Reformed and others who see the Church as the New Israel.


----------



## Herald (May 8, 2013)

The Bible college I graduate from in the 1980's excluded those who believed in "replacement theology" from enrolling. It is definitely used as a pejorative in dispensational circles.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 8, 2013)

Hmmmm.

Bill went to a school that excludes all upholders of "replacement theology"
Bill graduated from the college
Therefore, Bill . . .


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 8, 2013)

I thought it was a term for Dispensationalists who replace the Church with Israel....


----------



## Herald (May 8, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Bill went to a school that excludes all upholders of "replacement theology"
> Bill graduated from the college
> Therefore, Bill . . .



Isn't he great folks? Give 'em a hand. He'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your server on the way out.


----------



## Peairtach (May 8, 2013)

The covenant theology of many Puritans and Reformed - including e.g. John Murray - is an expansion theology rather than a replacement theology.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 8, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> The covenant theology of many Puritans and Reformed - including e.g. John Murray - is an *expansion theology* rather than a replacement theology.



Agreed.


----------



## mhseal (May 8, 2013)

Herald said:


> The Bible college I graduate from in the 1980's excluded those who believed in "replacement theology" from enrolling. It is definitely used as a pejorative in dispensational circles.



Bill, are you speaking of WOLBI? When I was there you had to sign a theological agreement that you held to dispensationalism, and rejected covenant theology. They made an exception for my roommate, though. He was a PCA guy who got saved in his late teens, so he was accepted upon the condition that he never speak of covenant theology to any other students.


----------



## Herald (May 8, 2013)

mhseal said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible college I graduate from in the 1980's excluded those who believed in "replacement theology" from enrolling. It is definitely used as a pejorative in dispensational circles.
> ...



Michael, yes, WOLBI, class of '88. The last time I looked at one of their catalogs they actually had language in it that strongly suggested Calvinists and CT's should not apply.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 8, 2013)

Wow! What a comprehensive student handbook. I especially marveled at the disciplinary specificity. Under the section on "exceptional reasons for summary dismissal," it included "acting like Bill Brown."


----------



## Steve Paynter (May 9, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > The covenant theology of many Puritans and Reformed - including e.g. John Murray - is an *expansion theology* rather than a replacement theology.
> ...



Agreed also. However, in semi-technical discussions, holders of CT can sometimes let their position be called "replacement theology". We need to resist this, as it only plays into the rhetoric of dispensationalism, and, if believed, may even foster anti-semiticism.

Denault in his book has a neat little diagram that shows "expansion theology". It works for the 1689 version of the covenant of grace, as well as the WCF version.

Another term sometimes used instead of replacement theology is "supersessionism".


----------



## Herald (May 9, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> Wow! What a comprehensive student handbook. I especially marveled at the disciplinary specificity. Under the section on "exceptional reasons for summary dismissal," it included "acting like Bill Brown."



My dear esteemed brother in grace,

All puns aside, there are many within the Word of Life brand of fundamentalism that consider those of us that have left their theology as never having been saved to begin with (their OSAS will not allow them to believe we have fallen from grace). One only needs to see the blind devotion to Ergun Caner to understand that. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 9, 2013)

Steve Paynter said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Peairtach said:
> ...



What book is that? 
Thanks!


----------



## mhseal (May 9, 2013)

Herald said:


> Quote Originally Posted by mhseal View Post
> Quote Originally Posted by Herald View Post
> The Bible college I graduate from in the 1980's excluded those who believed in "replacement theology" from enrolling. It is definitely used as a pejorative in dispensational circles.
> Bill, are you speaking of WOLBI? When I was there you had to sign a theological agreement that you held to dispensationalism, and rejected covenant theology. They made an exception for my roommate, though. He was a PCA guy who got saved in his late teens, so he was accepted upon the condition that he never speak of covenant theology to any other students.
> Michael, yes, WOLBI, class of '88. The last time I looked at one of their catalogs they actually had language in it that strongly suggested Calvinists and CT's should not apply.



Bill, last time I looked at the catalog the exact words concerning those who hold to covenant theology were, "need not apply." I know of two people who held to covenant theology and yet were still allowed to attend WOL, with stipulations concerning what they were allowed to say. I know of several more who went to WOLBI dispensational and left much more covenantal. Generally, those have been officially banned from all WOL property. 

It's hard though. I learned alot in my two years there (Class of 2004), and I really enjoyed many of the classes. I'm assuming that you, Bill, had Davis, Wicks, and Scheide? All teachers I enjoyed... but the theology is so bad. I'm conflicted. I did quote Joe Jordan in my master's thesis; it was less than favorable.


----------



## KSon (May 9, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Steve Paynter said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



I believe he is referring to this.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (May 9, 2013)

gulfcoast presbyterian said:


> i thought it was a term for Dispensationalists who replace the church with israel....:d



headshot!


----------

